# What is your favorite mustard?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 16, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh..... mustard, how I love thee. Sweet...... Hot....... Smooth.
How can I count the ways?  

What is YOUR favorite mustard. Not just by type but do you have a favorite brand?


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

Mine is called Stadium Mustard. I think you can only get in here though.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, I love mustard, too.  There's so many great styles and brands that it's hard to even narrow it down.  For general use I like _Gulden's Spicy Brown_ mustard.  _Grey Poupon_ is also great for dijon.  Commerically I usually buy _Roland Grained_ and _Roland Smooth Dijon_.

For potato salad I usually buy plain ol' yellow Frenches.  And any good dijon with horseradish mixed in is tasty on brats, etc.  Dijon mixed with honey is great on chicken and on salmon.  Last but not least I love your Chinese hot mustard on some things.


----------



## MJ (May 16, 2006)

Hey Sushi! 

inglehoffer HOT Dijon mustard!


----------



## BigDog (May 16, 2006)

Depends on what it is on. In general, the basic yellow mustard (French's in particular) works on most anything I would put mustard on (sandwiches, hot dogs, burgers, etc.).  However, I prefer a dijon mustard, i.e. Grey Poupon, for deli sandwiches.Either will work, but the dijon adds some good flavor.

Just tried a smoked flavor dijon mustard from Jack Daniels. Not so good IMHO. They ought to stick to their booze items.


----------



## Scoville (May 16, 2006)

Absolutely nothing, and I mean nothing, compares with Phillipe's hot mustard. As far as I know, it is only sold at the Phillipe's restaurant in downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 17, 2006)

*I Love Mustard!*

I Love Mustard! I don't really have a favorite. I guess it just depends on what I am eating, I like different mustards with different meats. I have serveral different kinds of mustards, I believe there are 8 different ones. This last week I went through about half a bottle of Wal-Marts Great Value Mustard, it is almost like Heinz Mustard,but it's cheaper and it tastes great.


----------



## Barbara L (May 17, 2006)

I love mustard also.  I don't mind "special" mustards now and then (hate dijon), but my favorite is French's yellow mustard.  A lot of people can't see beyond hot dogs when it comes to mustard, but there are so many things you can do with it.  It is the perfect final touch to stuffing.  I use it in my potato salad, but I also use it to doctor up KFC or store bought potato salad on the rare occasions I buy them.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (May 17, 2006)

I don't like mustard......


----------



## grumblebee (May 17, 2006)

I love mustard too. Yummy! The best brands ever are Hengstenberg German hot mustard and Marne Dutch grainy mustard. Mmm.. so tasty.


----------



## wasabi (May 17, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh..... mustard, how I love thee. Sweet...... Hot....... Smooth.
> How can I count the ways?


*I thought you love wasabi? *


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

Hey, Sushi, you live not too far away.  Hubby and I are planning a trip to Poupon U, the national mustard museum!  It is not far from here, in Wisconsin.  You have to go.  My recent favorite is  Vodka and Chilli Mustard.  It has no brand name on it ... weird?  But I love the whole mustard seeds.  It is a great ingredient for salad or asparagus or artichoke dressings/dips.  I love that little "pop" of the seeds, sort of like caviar.


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

Oh, this is just an aside, I should find a better place to post it ... but we introduced a young man to sushi AND wasabi this weekend.  What fun!


----------



## Ishbel (May 17, 2006)

Dijon mustards
and some of the Colman's English range.  Always have both the above in my kitchen, plus coarse grain English and Dijon.  When I visited Dijon a few years ago, I bought a whole selection of Dijons that are not available outside a very localised area. One of the very best was a Dijon/horseradish mustard.  Aboslutely wonderful!  My husband threw the last jar (empty!) out before I had time to write down the details of the manufacturer etc...  I have not been able to get it since


----------



## Jikoni (May 17, 2006)

Ishbel, I am all for Dijon. smooth and coarse.I love mustard


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 17, 2006)

Another dijon fan, particularly the one with whole seeds in it.  For certain things I also like Grey poupon Dijonnaise, too.  Maille makes a version with honey, very pleasant mild sweet taste, with a darker colour.  This one is another one of my favourite.


----------



## Piccolina (May 17, 2006)

I'm not a fan of hot or exceedingly sharp mustards. I'd say that my favourites are honey mustard and whole grain


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2006)

mmmmmmmustard is all i have to say.  

i love mustard with meats like chicken, pork or ham, or with good sharp cheeses.

my faves are: gulden's spicey brown, gulden's zesty honey, maille dijon mustards (both smooth and wholegrain), coleman's hot mustard, and maine maple champagne mustard from stonewall kitchens.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2006)

I love all types except for the neon yellow kind.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2006)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I don't really care for mustard.  I use it on hot dogs, pastrami and corned beef and that's about it.


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2006)

andy, if you get the chance (gourmet stores have samples available often), try the maine maple champagne mustard that i've mentioned, on a grilled chicken breast. it's more like a dipping sauce than just a straight mustard.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Bucky.


----------



## katluvscake (May 17, 2006)

You know I am going to jump on the honey mustard loving train even though I think that honey mustard is mostly mayo.


----------



## grumblebee (May 17, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> You know I am going to jump on the honey mustard loving train even though I think that honey mustard is mostly mayo.


 
What kind of honey mustard are you buying that contains mayonnaise?   Honey mustard dressings (like for salads and dips) will contain mayo, but regular honey mustard should not.


----------



## kimbaby (May 17, 2006)

I like plain ole mustard...frenches...


----------



## CharlieD (May 17, 2006)

I don't know if yellow mustard should be allowed to be called mustard, it's... it's... well it is anything but mustard. 

 Big Dog, go to Lunds and look for Collemans, it is made in England. That is real mustard. If you like it hot, you'll love that mustard.

I, guess, that tells you what mustard I like.


----------



## Ishbel (May 17, 2006)

You're right, CharlieD.  Coleman's English mustard (best powder but they also make a smooth mustard sauce too) is so versatile - you can use it in salad dressings, as a 'crust' for lamb or beef.  Hot and flavoursome.  It's now a huge conglomerate but was started by a Mr Coleman who used to boast that 'it's the mustard left on the plate that makes my fortune' or words to that effect!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> ...who used to boast that 'it's the mustard left on the plate that makes my fortune' or words to that effect!!


 
Interesting how stories change over time to the point where you can't be sure what to believe.

I learned the it was Mr. French who said, "I don't get rich from the mustard people eat, I get rich from what they leave on their plates."

Regardless of which version is correct, the sentiment is valid.


----------



## Ishbel (May 18, 2006)

Until recently, French's mustard was hardly available in the UK - so I suspect that either Mr French stole the idea off Mr Coleman or they both used the same PR company 

I have since found out that a reason that French's mustard is more commonly available here in the UK is probably because French's is one of thebrands owned by the British company Reckitt Benckiser.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Big Dog, go to Lunds and look for Collemans, it is made in England. That is real mustard.


 
You can get both the powdered and creamy kind of Coleman's at Cost Plus World Market. 



			
				GB said:
			
		

> I love all types except for the neon yellow kind.


I totally agree~!

I love mustards that have other goodies inside, like the cranberry mustard I use for pork roasts, the hot spicy mustard I like to use on chicken when grilling and the sweet honey mustard I use in salad dressings.
Horseradish mustard is a great way to kick up your deviled eggs!


----------



## Barb33 (May 18, 2006)

plain ole French's golden, but yea, honey mustard is great!


----------



## Timeloyd (May 19, 2006)

My favorite Mustards are BEAVER Cranberry Mustard which I always put on Turkey, and Private Selection Raspberry Honey Mustard. I also like the packets of Onion Sauce from BK ... Well ok it's Cheese and Horseradish, but it makes me think of Mustard. 
   I love Grey Poupon too, and sometimes carry a container of Grey Poupon Dejon mustard into a fast food resterant, and ask "Do you have any Grey Poupon ?"  When they tell me no I say, "That's all right I brought my own."    ;^{)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 20, 2006)

I found a new favorite!!! Madison Street Mustard. Great balance and they have little thingies that pop when chewed. Soooooooo GOOD!!!


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 21, 2006)

It's got to be good old Colemans English mustard. The kind that takes the top of your head off.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 22, 2006)

honey mustard


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 22, 2006)

Ive only ever tried Colmans mustard, im quite happy with it so i havent found the need to experiment with other mustards


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 22, 2006)

I love mustard.My aunt in Germany says if you add a bit of mustard to your cucumber salad you wont get heartburn.It is a natural anti inflamatory as is pineapple so next time you pull a muscle have some but not together[unless you want to }


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2006)

> *I thought you love wasabi? *


 
Wasabi is my TRUE love.  

Jpmcgrew..... what recipe do ya have for you cucumber salad??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 23, 2006)

Dont have the amounts and still cant recreate what my aunt made it was so good.Anyway here are the ingredients sliced onions soaked in some kind of German Herb vinegar a few minutes,a pinch of sugar,a little squirt of mustard, salt and pepper then she would add some milk and then sliced cucumbers.I think she may have used some Knorr Aromat seasoning as well.
She made salad some what the same way so simple but so good 

I have 3 kinds of German Vinegars I think she may have used Hengstenberg which is seasoned with fine herbs.
I also have Kuhne Salata which also has herbal extracts
and Henstenberg Altmeister also seasond but with what I dont know with what.
I wish the heck I had paid more attention cause I loved, loved,loved that salad could eat it all day.
If any one knows the exact recipe please help.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 23, 2006)

Ever pronounce mustard as...... mu-STARD??


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 23, 2006)

Stone ground champagne mustard......or honey dijon.......or last but not least, whole graine and chipoltle mustard.


----------

